# What is your dream car? Pics



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

Post pictures..

I want......

2009 Lamborghini Gallardo









Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640 Roadster VERSACE--yumm


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)

2009 Nissan GT-R









Saleen S7









Doc Brown's DeLorean


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

my first car I bought in 88' was a 70 camaro, yellow, like this without the black stripes. It has a "butt" like a corvette lol. It was a stick.. 2nd car, a 73 camaro that had same body with a black top and a light metallic copper- gold body, an automatic, since then I have owned a nissan, 2 hondas, saturns, even an oldsmobile. Dream cars is a horse, a racing bike, a motorcycle, and a watercraft


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't know how to post the pic but I have a restored 1966 white 4 door Impala with a 454 in it. Pretty much my dream car. pics on my myspace page.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I already got mine  








shes nothing expensive, but shes perfect to me


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Lancia Delta Intergale


----------



## lull (Feb 14, 2008)

Sexy...


----------



## ecstasy (Jan 4, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> I already got mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that pic is hilarious..your car needs a soak down


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

One of these:


----------



## mypasswordneverworks (Dec 12, 2008)

Mercedes McClaren:

















too bad it's $500,000!


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

a black McLaren Mercedes SLR 722


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Porsche Cayman S 2008


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Mine is the Ferrari 288 GTO. What a car!









Although, speaking more practically, my ideal car would be a small, sporty wagon, that I can drive anywhere with. For example, one that I can drive all the way to Peru. Something like a Subaru or Audi


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Micronian said:


> Mine is the Ferrari 288 GTO. What a car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the Audi


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

DON'T HATE, OKAY!?

This post is sadly not in jest.


----------



## boxofcheapwine (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The dream for me is to own it outright, so in that respect I have a dream truck and car. :b

Really, I appreciate cars but I do think they are overvalued. Ever watch the Barrett Jackson auction?

I like the American Muscle cars but I couldnt ever afford one.


----------



## Jinnix (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm perfectly content with my current car.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Jinnix said:


> I'm perfectly content with my current car.


thats a sweet ride!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

A black Vespa.


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bugatti Veyron in black. $1.5M 16 cylinder 4 turbos 1000HP 250MPH stock... Sorry for the lame pic but yea lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

boxofcheapwine said:


>


Oh man, it's the Hoff! Nothing looks sexier that having your shirt unbuttoned down to your chest and your britches pulled up past your belly button.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If only cars had vaginas...


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

My dream car is a '99 dodge caravan


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

This is the next vehicle I like to buy. Living in the Lake Superior snowbelt AWD is important esp navigating up the many hills here. I want it with the 4 banger engine to get the better mileage compared to the pick up truck I drive now. I also like the dash layout of this vehicle.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

My own car
View attachment 7992


LOL


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

boxofcheapwine said:


>


Don't Hassle the Hoff!!!, naa I'd just tell him to bugger off and then I'll take Kitt.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------

